# Suche Partner oder Gruppe mit dem/der ich 2019 zusammen Biken kann



## Diggler1.1 (23. Februar 2019)

Hallo! Ich wohne im unteren Westerwald und suche einen Bikepartner oder Gruppe der ich mich anschließen kann um Trails zu erkunden und Bikepark besuche. Bin Fortgeschrittener Biker und fahre ein Enduro Bike.
Einfach per PN melden.
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Februar 2019)

Im Westerwald sind doch die Brexbach Gemsen unterwegs, vielleicht ist das was für Dich.
https://www.facebook.com/BrexbachGemsen/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guennny (10. November 2019)

Bike park besuche Sind eher nicht so meins. Aber für schöne Touren mit meinem Hardtail bin ich immer zu haben. Komme aus Höhr-Grenzhausen, also falls noch Interesse besteht gerne melden.


----------



## Balu. (14. November 2019)

Moin, ich bin jetzt auch näher an euch ran gerückt. Wohne jetzt oberhalb der Festung und bin regelmäßig, meist auf Genusstouren ohne große Sprünge und Wettkampfcharakter unterwegs. Fahre aber schon gerne Trails und will hier noch viel erkunden. Bei meiner ersten Runde nach dem Umzug habe ich mir leider alle Bänder in der linken Schulter gezerrt, so das ich es jetzt noch langsam angehen muss.

Mitfahrer sind gerne willkommen, auch gerne auf ein Werkstattbierchen.

CU


----------



## LifesAGamble (15. November 2019)

wär auch dafür zu begeistern...


----------



## LifesAGamble (22. November 2019)

morgen geht's durch den Stadtwald über Hünenfeld nach Boppard runter, Trailanteil etwa 30%  - und durch den Wald wieder zurück. wer noch mitkommen möchte, bisher sind wir zu dritt. Tempo wird gemütlich sein. Start um die Mittagszeit.


----------



## Balu. (22. November 2019)

Schade, dieses WE ist leider ausgebucht ... Familienbesuch ...


----------



## LifesAGamble (23. November 2019)

Das geht vor... Gibt ja noch ein paar Wochenenden dieses Jahr.


----------



## Balu. (1. Januar 2020)

So, neues Jahr, neues Glück. Heute mal 32km meine Schulter angetestet, da fährt noch viel Angst mit. Es war aber auch rutschig heute im Wald.

Mein Ziel für 2020 sind bescheidene 2020km* , also noch 1988km übrig.
*(Ohne Arbeitswege[alleine schon ~3000km pro Jahr], reine MTB Kilometer)

Vielleicht findet sich ja der ein oder andere.


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. Januar 2020)

hier!


----------



## LifesAGamble (4. Januar 2020)

Geht morgen was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt06 (4. Januar 2020)

Moinsen!

Seit Jahrzehnten bin ich mal wieder hier im Forum aktiv.
Suche auch immer nach neuen Bekanntschaften um die Koblenzer Trails zu scheppern.

Gerne mal melden!  

PS: Morgen wird gefahren!


----------



## LifesAGamble (5. Januar 2020)

Servus, wann denn und wohin? Schon was geplant?


----------



## Dirt06 (5. Januar 2020)

Check mal deine PNs!


----------



## Balu. (5. Januar 2020)

Ich werde es heute, wenn überhaupt, dann nur spontan auf's Bike schaffen. Werde dann wohl rechtsrheinisch ne kleine Runde"vor der Tür" drehen.


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,
leider ist hier sehr wenig Traffic.
Ich versuche es trotzdem einmal. Corona wird hoffentlich bald durch sein! 
Ich wohne in Bassenheim und suche ebenfalls noch ein paar nette Leute mit dem Schwerpunkt Enduro, aber auch für entspannte Touren mit dem Hardtail zu haben.
Würde mich als fortgeschrittener Bio-Biker bezeichnen !  
Gruß Tom


----------



## Balu. (6. Mai 2020)

Moin Tom,

deine Fotos aus Italien sehen schon mal vielversprechend aus. Enduro und entspannt, so habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, bedeutet für jeden was anderes. Es gibt ja ein paar Leute hier die mehr oder weniger aktiv sind, muss mal mal ausprobieren wie kompatibel die alle sind. Sobald wieder mehr als zwei Leute zusammen fahren dürfen ...
CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guennny (6. Mai 2020)

Moin,
Wir können ja für Traffic im Thread sorgen 
Aber wie Balu schon schreibt müssen die Gruppenausfahrten erst noch ein bisschen warte. Aber ab dann bin ich mit dem Hardtail auch ab und an mal in Koblenz unterwegs bzw. ist locker erreichbar.


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (8. Mai 2020)

Balu. schrieb:


> Moin Tom,
> 
> deine Fotos aus Italien sehen schon mal vielversprechend aus. Enduro und entspannt, so habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, bedeutet für jeden was anderes. Es gibt ja ein paar Leute hier die mehr oder weniger aktiv sind, muss mal mal ausprobieren wie kompatibel die alle sind. Sobald wieder mehr als zwei Leute zusammen fahren dürfen ...
> CU


Da hast du Recht, dass die Bezeichnung "Enduro" ein breites Spektrum umfasst. 
Persönlich fahre ich am liebsten naturbelassene Trail von S1 bis S3.
Fahre auch gerne in die Alpen z.B Bozen, Nauders, Saalbach (Bergstadl sehr geil).
Unter entspannt verstehe ich keine Rennen oder Zeitdruck. Bevorzuge einen technisch, sauberen Fahrstiel (auch wenn´s nicht immer klappt) anstelle von Downhillgeballer.
Im Alter wird der Mensch halt ruhiger.


----------



## Tha8man (20. Juli 2020)

Hey Leute,

ich bin neu im Forum und Stelle mich einfach mal kurz vor:

Ich bin 30 Jahre alt, Altenpfleger von Beruf , lebe und arbeite in Koblenz.

Nach vielen Jahren an Trekkingradtouren quer durch RLP frisch ins Mountainbiken eingestiegen, da ich einfach mehr im Gelände unterwegs sein wollte und um auch Mal Abseits der Fahrradwege mein Lieblingshobby betreiben zu können.

Und genau dafür suche ich Fahrer aus der genannten Region, die mir ein wenig die Strecken rund um Koblenz zeigen und mir auch das ein oder andere beibringen können. Wie gesagt bin noch Anfänger, wäre also eher für eine entspannte Tour. 

Fahre derzeit ein Scott Hardtail. Ein Fully liegt (noch) außerhalb meiner Preisklasse^^

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand meldet.

Bis dahin also und bleibt gesund!

Euer David


----------



## guennny (20. Juli 2020)

Grüß dich David,
Für Strecken im Rheintal bin ich leider der falsche Ansprechpartner. Aber dank Komoot Strava etc. lässt sich bestimmt eine schöne Tour finden. Für gemeinsame Ausfahrten bin ich immer zu haben. Bin 24 Jahre Jung, konditionell Gang gut aufgestellt aber technisch auch eher Anfänger und ebenfalls auf einem Hardtail unterwegs.
Gruß


----------



## Salami-Pizza (27. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

dann probiere ich auch mal mein Glück hier ?. Ich suche eine Gruppe oder Leute die mit mir Trails rund um Koblenz fahren möchten da es mit mehr Leuten doch mehr Spaß macht.

Kurz zu mir ich bin Anfang 30, wohne in Koblenz und fahre mit meinem Fully ein paar mal die Woche Trails die man auch ohne Auto erreichen kann z.B. Stadwald, Lahnstein. Unter der Woche nach der Arbeit oder halt am Wochenende. Kondition ist auch für längere Touren vorhanden, Technik genug um überall halbwegs runter zukommen.

Würde mich freuen wenn sich Leute zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt melden würden.


----------



## LanghaarMann (17. Februar 2021)

Jau ich bin aus Limburg, bin nur alleine unterwegs, da von meinen Kumpels niemand MTB geschweige denn normal Fahrrad fährt. Wäre mal ne coole Sache wenn sich jemand finden würde. Bin 32 und würde mich als fortgeschrittenen Anfänger bezeichnen. 
Gruß.


----------



## Tha8man (17. Februar 2021)

Skaldensang schrieb:


> Jau ich bin aus Limburg, bin nur alleine unterwegs, da von meinen Kumpels niemand MTB geschweige denn normal Fahrrad fährt. Wäre mal ne coole Sache wenn sich jemand finden würde. Bin 32 und würde mich als fortgeschrittenen Anfänger bezeichnen.
> Gruß.


Hast eine PN


----------



## 7SidedCube (18. Februar 2021)

Hi zusammen, 
sobald es die Gesamtsituation wieder erlaubt wäre ich auch mal für Ausfahrten um KO zu haben. Fahrprofil fast wie oben (schamlos geklaut): "fahre mit meinem Fully ein paar mal die Woche Trails die man auch ohne Auto erreichen kann z.B. Stadwald, Lahnstein. Unter der Woche nach der Arbeit oder halt am Wochenende. Kondition ist auch für längere Touren vorhanden, Technik genug um überall halbwegs runter zukommen."  

Abgeklapperte Bikeparks kann ich bis jetzt an einer Hand abzählen, das soll aber auch deutlich mehr werden. Auch dafür suche ich Mitfahrer, genauso wie für Wochenend-Tagestouren zu Orten wie Stromberg und Bad Ems und Gruppenzwang um im Winter etwas Technikübung in den Rheinanlagen einzuschieben ;-)


----------



## LanghaarMann (18. Februar 2021)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> sobald es die Gesamtsituation wieder erlaubt wäre ich auch mal für Ausfahrten um KO zu haben. Fahrprofil fast wie oben (schamlos geklaut): "fahre mit meinem Fully ein paar mal die Woche Trails die man auch ohne Auto erreichen kann z.B. Stadwald, Lahnstein. Unter der Woche nach der Arbeit oder halt am Wochenende. Kondition ist auch für längere Touren vorhanden, Technik genug um überall halbwegs runter zukommen."
> 
> Abgeklapperte Bikeparks kann ich bis jetzt an einer Hand abzählen, das soll aber auch deutlich mehr werden. Auch dafür suche ich Mitfahrer, genauso wie für Wochenend-Tagestouren zu Orten wie Stromberg und Bad Ems und Gruppenzwang um im Winter etwas Technikübung in den Rheinanlagen einzuschieben ;-)


Kann man mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## Tha8man (18. Februar 2021)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> sobald es die Gesamtsituation wieder erlaubt wäre ich auch mal für Ausfahrten um KO zu haben. Fahrprofil fast wie oben (schamlos geklaut): "fahre mit meinem Fully ein paar mal die Woche Trails die man auch ohne Auto erreichen kann z.B. Stadwald, Lahnstein. Unter der Woche nach der Arbeit oder halt am Wochenende. Kondition ist auch für längere Touren vorhanden, Technik genug um überall halbwegs runter zukommen."
> 
> Abgeklapperte Bikeparks kann ich bis jetzt an einer Hand abzählen, das soll aber auch deutlich mehr werden. Auch dafür suche ich Mitfahrer, genauso wie für Wochenend-Tagestouren zu Orten wie Stromberg und Bad Ems und Gruppenzwang um im Winter etwas Technikübung in den Rheinanlagen einzuschieben ;-)


Hey das klingt genau nach meinem Geschmack  Meld dich gerne mal per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (6. Juni 2021)

Moin,
nachdem meine Schulter wieder heile ist wage ich einen neuen Anlauf. Werde mich dieses Jahr vor allem auf Touren stürzen statt in Trails, letztere sind bei mir nie ausgeschlossen, aber ich mache momentan deutlich mehr KM auf dem Starrbike und dem "Gravel".
Wer auch Bock auf Erkundungstouren hat, den halben Tag im Sattel nicht scheut, mir keinen Schnitt vorrechnet und keine Kalorien zählt: "Just drop me a line"


----------

